# Pure Predator Calls is looking for ProStaff!!!



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys and gals!

Pure Predator Calls is looking for ProStaff! If you're interested, please send an email and tell us a little bit about yourself. Let us know how long you've been calling, where you are located and how you can help make Pure Predator Calls a common name out in the field!

Please send all inquiries to [email protected]

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

cool, email sent


----------



## ebr270 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am not qualified to be on a prostaff but I sure wouldn't mind field testing your calls if you have any free ones laying around.


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just a quick update. Have received a lot of emails - THANK YOU! Have not responded to anyone yet or made any decisions. Just been really busy getting orders out and dealing with other things.

I promise you all a personal emailed reply here soon though. Let me just get organized and I can dive into the responses so far.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

email sent


----------

